# Favourite Weapon



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, so I'm sat there plugging away at my (seemingly) endless line of plague marines for next weekend, and I'm painting my havocs' plasma gun... and all of a sudden I start thinking about how some of the weapons have changed over the ages.. and how the first time I used a plasma gun, they were high strength, with sustained fire but with a very low armour save modifier (going way back :shock: )..........

So whilst taking a 5 minute breather from paining plague, I thought I'd ask you all a question... What is your favorite weapon (from any edition of the game) and why? 

Mine has got to be the 2nd ed shock attack gun.. Because the idea of hurling terrified snottlings into a hole in warp space vaguely hoping that they jam up something important is just pure orky brilliance! 

Hmmm.. either that or the old Death Spinner - a template weapon which gave your victim an iniitative roll to try and get out he way of it, else it was a simple case of pass your armour save or die!!!

So thats mine (okay I cheated and gave two but....), what are some of your favorites?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

The Shokk Attack Gun was tre cool.

Also liked playing with the Thudd gun just cause of the fucky quad template.

Effect/Fluff wise it has to be the Gravaton Gun: "Ohhh no i'm getting heavy!"


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

The inferno cannon. Whoever said, "The guard needs a new tank. Lets take a giant flamer and mount it on treads." is a genius.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Splinter cannon.

Mobile flak ...cannons ...are cool!

And DE rock!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a fondness for my Tau Railguns and the Nurgle Manreaper myself


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Bah, xenos scum and heretics, all of you! :wink:


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

the original bubble chukka


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Lifta Droppa, Hitting a dreadnought with a landraider would be funny.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG the lifta droppa in Epic 40k Final Liberation was the greatest thing. You could send Warlord titans flying through their own lines and smashing them to bits in one shove.

For my own.. I'm going with the Gorechild the chainaxe. When I saw Kharne's model way back in 2nd edition I thought the idea was brutal and obviously awesome. Chainaxes are such a sweet idea. Imagine being in a trench during WW2 and a German with a silver deathshead mask leaping in beside you with something akin to Gorechild. You = pooping.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Harlequinns Kiss from about 3rd edition, love the fluff for it, little monofiliment wire goes into the body and turns your insides to soup. Mmmm gribbly.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Melta guns and multi melta's. Although they never hit I just love em.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

The Hopsplat Gun. Never used one, but losing a prized character to a weapon with the words "hop" and "splat" in its name is sort of like being hit in the face with a banana cream pie.

I also really like the old-school Lictor flesh hooks. Remember Scorpian's harpoon in Mortal Kombat? "*whoosh, shlink* Come 'ere!"


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Splinercannon, still one of the most effect heavier weapon IMHO and for its sheer fun factor the Shokk Attack Gun.


----------



## blessed knight (Feb 27, 2007)

gotta be the Conversion beamer.

only gun in the game that could self destruct taking the enemy with it.

that and the Graviton gun.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Guard plasma guns, always bring a smile!


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Gaze of Mork

souped up zzap canon!!!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Vortex Grenade!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i always liked the eldar d-cannon. shame no one ever used them though.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> OMG the lifta droppa in Epic 40k Final Liberation was the greatest thing. You could send Warlord titans flying through their own lines and smashing them to bits in one shove.
> 
> For my own.. I'm going with the Gorechild the chainaxe. When I saw Kharne's model way back in 2nd edition I thought the idea was brutal and obviously awesome. Chainaxes are such a sweet idea. Imagine being in a trench during WW2 and a German with a silver deathshead mask leaping in beside you with something akin to Gorechild. You = pooping.


Do you mean WWI? They didn't use trench warfare in WWII.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> Wrath of Khaine said:
> 
> 
> > OMG the lifta droppa in Epic 40k Final Liberation was the greatest thing. You could send Warlord titans flying through their own lines and smashing them to bits in one shove.
> ...


Nope I meant WWII. When we invaded Normandy the beachheads had trenches along the clifftops and beyond for about a quartermile, along with the misc. trenches the germans built as strongpoints throughout their perimeter. But, it would be just as cool in WWI, just alot more technologically advanced and would probably make a whole flank collapse from morale loss.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Any sort of Guess Range Ordnance weapon has my vote but i have a soft spot for the guard Basilisk Earthshakers. 

Simply because its so satisfying guessing it perfect, landing a huge hit on a unit and decimating them. Artillery Rocks!


----------



## DeathFang (Jun 5, 2007)

The almighty Bolter.


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

the demolisher cannon aka the nuke launcher


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm, I remember getting messed up by graviton guns and ... was it vortex grenades? I thought they were called warp grenades but I'm probably wrong. They certainly seemed pretty effective. Don't know if they qualify as 'favourite' or 'most hated', but it's more or less the same thing, innit? (!?)

Shuriken pistols for SM sergeants, I remember appreciating that, and I always wanted to (but never did) use the old whirlwind rules with the multiple-blast templates - a real trail of destruction that could potentially end up all over the place if my memory serves (which as I've already demonstrated, it doesn't)... "OK, roll to scatter... hey, bang on target! Now, roll to scatter... wow, it's going that way... now, roll to scatter, jeez that's a bit random... now (repeat until arms fall off or you accidently wipe out one army or another. Or both.)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

this season, i'm mostly loving powerfists.

can scouts have vet sergeants? and can they take powerfists? if not, the pics i'll post later will make me look like a right plum.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope your good, just checked and they can.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Virus Grenades... :shock: 


Just joking. I'm immensely fond of the Shokk Attack Gun and the Lifta Droppa, back from when the Orks were interesting. I also adore the D100 kombi weapons from that era. But I think my favourite of all has to be the Great Unclean One's Stream of Corruption. I just love the idea of all these high tech weapons zinging about, only for some fat blerk to just vomit over the enemy. Class. :wink:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I have recently become extremely fond of psycannons. I don't understand why everyone says they suck, because not only are they the king of anti-infantry, they can even take on light vehicles. Like assault cannons that can fire an extra 12" and ignore invulnerable saves.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not to mention they have 2 profiles. Assualt and Heavy my favourite part of the gun.


----------



## avatar of timmy (Jun 20, 2007)

the deatspinner just soooooooooo nucking cool :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

A flamethrower. Not amazingly powerful, but yet still extremely effective. Can wipe out multiple people in one shot yet, is only 5 points. Cheap, effective, and a pyromanics main choice.

-Now if I wanted to go overboard I'd say an Inferno Cannon. *That* is a pyromanics dream weapon-


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jakaero Digital Weapons, best weapon ever!


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm... great question. I'm relatively divided between a few of them.

I dig wraithcannons. I also like MGs, and MMs a lot. If I think much more the list will expand.

As for the why... they're just reliable and mobile (the MMs on my bikes are anyway). They put wounds on everything, and stand a good chance to hurt vehicles in all shapes and sizes. The wraithcannon is especially awesome fluffwise.

The Eldar in general have always had rad weapons over the course of the editions. They have a broad spectrum of badassery and even guns that shoot shuriken and lightning? Come on, just doesn't get cooler than that.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Stillhave to go the DE Dark Lance - so cheap a weapon and yet so devastating or the other cheap ultra killy weapon the Disintegrator A plasma cannon or switch out to a thousand son's bolter that's heavy 3 Screw these new moving vehicles and shooting rules DE don't believe in them we can shoot when we want!


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

lasguns just for the look on your opponents face when they kill Terminators


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

storm eagle rockets. And (one shot only aside) the deathstrike missile. Reasons? 

"The guard needs new tanks, lets give them a multi-large blast S10 weapons for less than a leman russ used to cost. Oh! And lets give them a rail gun with a 5" blast radius!"


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I still miss the plasma blaster... Still have a conversion kicking around somewhere.


----------

